# Kenpo Fashion?



## KenpoTess (Nov 3, 2005)

Who knew..
http://www.kenpofashion.com/

I sure didn't find anything I wanted.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm not sure what makes it a Kenpo Fashion.  But everybody sure looks like they are having so serious fun wearing the kenpo wear looking off into the distance


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 3, 2005)

We've entered a new age. Honored effective martial arts systems have become the new name for Gap.


----------



## MJS (Nov 3, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Who knew..
> http://www.kenpofashion.com/
> 
> I sure didn't find anything I wanted.


 
Neither did I.

Mike


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 3, 2005)

Now why would you want to buy a pair of carpenter pants that has Kenpo stitched on it for $$$ when you can go to Wal-Mart and get the same kind of pants for less


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 3, 2005)

looks to me like someone just grabbed the word "kenpo" and used it as the name of the company.  I don't think it has anything to do with the martial art...


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't think the name has anything to do with Kenpo as we know it.  Here is a blurb:



> ABOUT KENPO, INC. Kenpo, Inc., headquartered in the fashion district of Los Angeles, California, is a leading manufacturer and distributor of apparel for the general consumer market. Led by a management team of industry veterans, Kenpo's experienced designers specialize in conceptualizing and bringing to life cutting edge outerwear, denim and fleece styles for the everyday consumer. Leveraging its global capabilities, Kenpo delivers outstanding service and quality to its clients.


----------



## Kenpoist (Nov 3, 2005)

It is too bad we don't have a registered trademark for Kenpo, so we could suit the "pants" off of them. Pardon the pun.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 3, 2005)

I remember this guy from high school...but he spelled his name Ken Poe back then.  Always stealing other peoples ideas and trying to pass them off as his own.  What a jerk.


----------



## KenpoVzla (Nov 3, 2005)

And that Kenpo Ipod Jacke is getting pretty famous too! No no no, this is wrong. If the Kenpo name should get more fame, it should at least have to do something with the art.


----------



## Ray (Nov 4, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I remember this guy from high school...but he spelled his name Ken Poe back then. Always stealing other peoples ideas and trying to pass them off as his own. What a jerk.


I also once met a guy named Ken Poe.  He was an older gentleman that lived near Twin Falls, ID.  I met him at a chess club...when he introduced himself, I laughed all night.  No one else at the club saw the humor...  I tried my best to explain that he was named after a martial art, but I don't think he believed me.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 4, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Who knew..
> http://www.kenpofashion.com/
> 
> I sure didn't find anything I wanted.


Neither did I.


----------



## RichK (Nov 6, 2005)

Wonder why thy decided to capture the name "Kenpo, Inc" for the company name?


----------



## masherdong (Nov 6, 2005)

Didnt see anything I wanted.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't get it...what's "Kenpo" about those clothes?


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 6, 2005)

Ok, anybody that creates a website with flash deserves to be shoot.  It's that simple. Yes it' looks cool, but thats all it does.  I gave up, got bored and closed the window while it was doing its animations.

Confiscate the keyboards and mice, take away there IP address, put a 50ft restraining order up keeping them away from any form of high speed connection, and shoot them a couple times.

/rant


----------



## Sam (Nov 7, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Ok, anybody that creates a website with flash deserves to be shoot. It's that simple. Yes it' looks cool, but thats all it does. I gave up, got bored and closed the window while it was doing its animations.
> 
> Confiscate the keyboards and mice, take away there IP address, put a 50ft restraining order up keeping them away from any form of high speed connection, and shoot them a couple times.
> 
> /rant


 

:rofl: :rofl:

I bet that guy started off with one of the keyboards you designed... probably still has one, too...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 7, 2005)

The flash is indeed 'over the top'..~!!


----------

